
IBM Scientists Show Blueprints for Brain-like Computing - Libertatea
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/517876/ibm-scientists-show-blueprints-for-brain-like-computing/
======
fortepianissimo
More info and papers can be found here:
[http://www.research.ibm.com/cognitive-
computing/neurosynapti...](http://www.research.ibm.com/cognitive-
computing/neurosynaptic-chips.shtml)

